
The Mythical Man Month - jclulow
https://archive.org/details/mythicalmanmonth00fred
======
edoceo
Best. Book. Evar!

So much of the ideas in there I use daily managing a dev-team.

What I can't deal with is still fighting the same battles with the "B-side".

Get me more devs and let us focus on quality.

Compounding short-sighted " quick wins that get revenue" is a known bad plan.

